

3 Networking Tips For Introverts - dmd149
http://dalethoughts.com/2012/02/3-networking-tips-for-introverts/

======
dmd149
Just out of curiosity, how many of you would be interested on a "success
strategies for introverts" series?

~~~
larskinn
I certainly would be. Reading all these how-to-articles by successful
extroverts can be frustrating, since many tips simply would not work for
introverts. It's refreshing to see an introvert's take on this.

~~~
dmd149
Awesome. I definitely think there are some situations where introverts can
"fake" being extroverts, but it's really more about putting yourself in
situations where you're more likely to be successful.

------
oakenshield
I don't find #1 very good advice. The "celebrities" are the ones who you most
need in your network, and you need to bite the bullet, navigate the crowd, and
get at least a few minutes of facetime with them so they know who you are.
Sending a cold email without having introduced yourself is going to get near-
zero responses. Working a huge room may be overwhelming the first few times,
but it gets much easier the more events you go to. Also disagree on #3 -
sending very similar follow-up emails to a bunch of people is not too much
effort and you need to do it within 24 hours so they don't forget you.

Agree on preferring 1-on-1s as opposed to group events, but most conferences /
networking events offer exactly this kind of setting.

~~~
dmd149
It depends on how memorable you are to the celebrities. I a hundred people are
talking to him and you manage to get a minute in, it's still unlikely he'll
remember you.

Cold e-mails get a pretty good response rate depending on a) who you're trying
to contact and b) how you write the e-mail. E-mail non-celebrity types,
compliment them on their work, and offer to help them in some way. It works
more than you might think.

As for follow-up e-mails, I find only a small percentage of them convert into
a meaningful relationship. That's why I believe it pays more to only talk to a
few people for a longer period of time and following up with them via e-mail.

Unless you have a unique way of standing out, the best way to get remember as
an introvert is having a longer conversation with someone.

------
ChrisNorstrom
I was just at Startup Weekend St. Louis and basically did a few of what he
mentioned. We were in a room full of 100 people and I nearly shat myself when
I went in. That's too many people for me to interact with. (click my username
and go to my about page on my blog if you're interested in the journey of an
extreme recluse)

What made the meetup work for me was avoiding talking to people unless we were
in a hallway or in a room away from the noise. I don't think it's necessarily
just "large groups of people" that annoy introverts. It's the noise and the
energy. It's too distracting. When I'm in an area I soak up all the noises and
colors, I walk around and explore and think about things. Every little object
and sound in the room stimulates my brain. It makes me think of new ideas and
new possibilities relating to the space. It's why I love being alone, I can
enjoy the space much better because I can listen to it, and at the same time
still think to myself.

But when there's lots of people in a bar, or at a beach, or a park, I find the
people and the noises and colors distracting. I can't hear myself think. They
interrupt my thoughts and that just pisses me off. I can't express myself
because my mind is preoccupied listening to them. It's like trying to pass
your drivers test in a war zone vs an abandoned part of town.

~~~
dmd149
In the book Susan Cain talks about introverts being especially sensitive to
external stimulus. This is generally an inherited trait and is detectable as a
baby. Introverts are generally worse at introverts at simultaneously talking
to people and being in a "stimulating" environment.

